# Best Squirrel Call?



## BCAPES (Jan 11, 2015)

What is the best one that you have used?  

Thanks


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Jan 11, 2015)

I havent used on in years until this year.  I used to have a hunter specialty and loved it.  I bought a quaker boy and do not like it at all, but it is the only brand in stock at anywhere in Newnan, union city peachtree city or fayetteville.  I am ordering either a hunter specialty or primos this week from amazon.  Both are "shaker" type calls.  You can hold the belows and shake them and they sound like a squirrel alerting. I have a quaker boy turkey call and like it, but I am not impressed with their squirrel calls.  Also remember, if I am not mistaken, it doesnt actually call the squirrels to you, but makes them make noise so you can find them.  

I read today that after you have been sitting awhile if you take your hand and rustle the leaves to imitate a squirrel walking it will trick them into thinking there are other squirrels out and about and they will come out too.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 11, 2015)

Three quarters always worked pretty well.


----------



## rockinwrangler (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a primos squirrel buster that sounds pretty good for a squirrel call.. I got it from Amazon...  Also, believe it or not, you can download a app for droid called ..  squirrel calls ..   sounds great....


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Jan 11, 2015)

rockinwrangler said:


> I have a primos squirrel buster that sounds pretty good for a squirrel call.. I got it from Amazon...  Also, believe it or not, you can download a app for droid called ..  squirrel calls ..   sounds great....



I might order the primos then.  If you use the app, would that qualify as an electronic call and be illegal for squirrels?


----------



## rockinwrangler (Jan 12, 2015)

Wrangler Hunter said:


> I might order the primos then.  If you use the app, would that qualify as an electronic call and be illegal for squirrels?



Good point.. I am sure the APP would be considered electronic call and be frowned upon.   I have never used it in the woods.  Just for getting familiar with the different calls..  Not to mention my dogs go absolutely berserk when I aggravate them with it..  LOL...  

I thought this was a pretty good article for getting familiar with the different sounds for squirrels.  etc..  barks, alerts, etc...

http://www.outdoorhub.com/how-to/2014/08/19/tips-calling-squirrels-enhance-hunting-fun-success/


----------



## BCAPES (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks guys.  I also did some research and found one on Amazon with good reviews.  It is a Flambeau barker.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 12, 2015)

Good HAMMER @ the base of the tree.

Works EVERY TIME!


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Jan 12, 2015)

BCAPES said:


> Thanks guys.  I also did some research and found one on Amazon with good reviews.  It is a Flambeau barker.



Let us know how you like it


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Jan 12, 2015)

rockinwrangler said:


> Good point.. I am sure the APP would be considered electronic call and be frowned upon.   I have never used it in the woods.  Just for getting familiar with the different calls..  Not to mention my dogs go absolutely berserk when I aggravate them with it..  LOL...
> 
> I thought this was a pretty good article for getting familiar with the different sounds for squirrels.  etc..  barks, alerts, etc...
> 
> http://www.outdoorhub.com/how-to/2014/08/19/tips-calling-squirrels-enhance-hunting-fun-success/



Sounds like a good idea


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Jan 12, 2015)

HermanMerman said:


> Three quarters always worked pretty well.



Tell us about the three quarters please


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 12, 2015)

Kiss the back of your hand ....it makes a all good in the hood call so come out and play


----------



## BCAPES (Jan 12, 2015)

I will let you know how the flambeau works.  I have heard that the quarters idea is not as effective as people say but may give it a try.





Wrangler Hunter said:


> Tell us about the three quarters please


----------



## firefighterfree (Jan 14, 2015)

Now when I was in high school. I would take 2 quarters and rub the edge against another and that sound would imitate a squirrel eating a nut. Lohman made call years ago that imitated a squirrel eating acorns. I havent seen one on the market in years. Shot many squirrels using both techniques.


----------

